
Beating the Future of Tech Job Automation with “Re-Skilling” - Katydid
http://thefuturedoesnotneedyou.com/2017/07/beating-the-future-of-automation-with-re-skilling/
======
logfromblammo
I'd like to know what's so wrong with the words "re-training" or "education"
that we have to make up a new word in order to avoid saying them.

"Re-skilling" sounds like a bullshit buzzword, and I'm putting it on my bingo
card.

~~~
frgtpsswrdlame
The problem isn't actually the words, it's the idea behind them. Nobody wants
to have to go be retrained every 5 years, we want stable jobs which build
valuable skills. Permanent instability is not a message that sells no matter
the words it's wrapped in.

~~~
djohnston
it sells just fine if it's the only thing for sale

~~~
frgtpsswrdlame
I don't think that's true.

------
manishsharan
Indian software companies are full of shit. They are intellectually incapable
of innovation and they have almost single handedly pissed off the much of
western world by offshoring.

I call bullshit on the claim that Indian IT industry is downsizing because of
automation. What the fuck does that even mean ? Do we now have sentient
compilers that figure out what the business needs and auto-magically produces
code ?

Or could it be the fact that the world has figured out that Cognizant, Infosys
, TCS etc, are full of shit and untrustworthy unreliable business partners who
have mostly poorly trained engineers ? The chickens have come home to roost !
Deal with it.

------
pmoriarty
.

~~~
ianai
I see IT as one big vacuum. Everything is slowly being taken over by IT. It's
hard to imagine anything else having its growth rate (aside from healthcare).

~~~
saimiam
Energy, deep sea/space exploration and mining, Social science (once you can
study all humanity with utilities like FB, social science can discover things
things about us usually hidden because of small sample sizes)

Of course, since no sunrise industry can function without technology,
technology's growth will either match or exceed the next big thing's growth.

~~~
ianai
How is solar or nuclear going to employ relatively unskilled labor? Or even
much labor at all.

Are there any deep sea exploration projects?

~~~
sokoloff
Who is putting panels on all those roofs and doing all that electrical work?

------
tryitnow
So Indian IT companies are training their employees? Ummm, don't see how
that's newsworthy - good for them.

------
thisisit
I am confused. What are these so-called "digital technologies"?

------
justforFranz
This site should win an award for being super ugly and unusable.

